# Paphiakos in Polis



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica,

If this post breaks any forum rules, please remove it.

We went to the Paphiakos Clinic in Polis to ensure our young cats were protected from fleas and ticks. At their recommendation we bought a substance and syringes to place the substance at the back of their necks. We were at pains to tell them the cats were quite young and they assured us that this substance was just right for them, and should be applied every four weeks.

Neither cat was too happy and they looked under the weather the first time we applied it but we put this down to their age. However Jaz reacted badly to the application today and started to foam at the mouth. She ran off and we spent a worrying day waiting to see if she was going to return.

Fortunately she did, and just appears to be under the weather now. She has eaten and taken some water so we are hoping for the best. Imagine our horror when we checked the manufacturer's website to find that the substance was only to be used on ADULT DOGS, and under no circumstances used on cats.

We shall be visiting Paphiakos on Monday to discuss this matter, and if you are of a nervous disposition you might want to avoid the area. Ann is seething with rage but I am afraid that I am rather angrier than that. Sorry for the rant but life is dangerous enough in Cyprus for pets, without some cretin selling us the totally wrong substance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think a lot of the problem with paphiakos is that many of their staff are volunteers. I would never take the recommendation of anyone but one of the vets there for anything.
The Paphos branch does a good job with strays but although our dog came from there and for the first 3 months anything that went wrong was treated by them for free (he had a lot of problems as a puppy) we now take him to a local vet.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I think a lot of the problem with paphiakos is that many of their staff are volunteers. I would never take the recommendation of anyone but one of the vets there for anything.
> The Paphos branch does a good job with strays but although our dog came from there and for the first 3 months anything that went wrong was treated by them for free (he had a lot of problems as a puppy) we now take him to a local vet.


After our "discussion" with them on Monday, we shall never go there again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I hope that when you go on Monday the idiot who recommended the stuff is sacked.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that Paphiakos started off on the right foot but has now turned into a money making machine. The ads on the radio and some complaints about their charges lead me to believe this.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

My lips are sealed on the subject of this so called 'pet shelter' or whatever it is calling itself today.

I hope your pets are soon on the mend, Martin.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, Geraldine. The cats are well on the way to rude health. I am afraid that Paphiakos is in for a rude awakening on Monday, and only time will tell how far I shall take this matter. The dismissal of the cretinous woman who assured us that what they were selling was suitable for cats will only be the first step. And I am a nice guy ...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

The substance was Prac-tic (625 mg Piriprolo) - just in case anyone else is unfortunate to be advised by the cretins at Paphiakos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> The substance was Prac-tic (625 mg Piriprolo) - just in case anyone else is unfortunate to be advised by the cretins at Paphiakos.


When I read the Novartis leaflet it say that the product is especially made for dogs and should not be used on cats because of risk for overdose.

So they told you wrong for sure. 

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Any outcome to this topic Martin?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Visit to Veterinary Service before any further action, and then a formal letter to the CEO of Paphiakos, and then we shall see. I really do not want to step across the threshold of the place in Polis ever again. Cats are both fully recovered, thank goodness, and I think the word has been spread on forum about choosing the right vet's services. If all this achieves is to make cat owners aware then some good will have come of this distressing incident.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

So pleased to know the kits are fine now, it could have been totally the reverse.

Last year I took a feral village cat, no more than a kitten herself, but had had 2 litters already, to the Paphos branch for spaying under the TNR scheme (trap, neuter, release) a free service to keep village cats in their environment.

I was told to collect next afternoon, after numerous phone calls and on the third day, I told them I was coming down to collect the cat whether she was done or not. She wasn't spending another day in that cat box....

When I got there she had been done....just, she was still groggy.


----------

